# Help with 16" Colson



## 1973rx3 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 16" Colson bicycle I need help with.  It is missing fenders/pedals and grips.  It has wheels but I believe they are Columbia as well as the sprocket.  The seat is all metal and has a "C" on it don't know if it is proper for bicycle.  I have this flyer which shows the bicycle but I cannot make out the parts in question. Does anyone have one of these and can help a fellow cabe member with pictures and or info?  Thanks  LuisGT


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you have a photo to post of what you have so far? Don't believe I've ever come across a 16" Colson bike before, just their chain driven trikes with 16" and 20" wheels.

Dave


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 19, 2011)

We'll a while ago this 16" Colson caught my eye on Feapay, so I bought it.  Here's some pics:  (I don't have any pics of seat, yet)



 

 

 

 

 

 



Handle bars and stem looks identical to flyer.


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 19, 2011)

*gooseneck*

I like the goosneck/stem


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 19, 2011)

fxo550 said:


> I like the goosneck/stem




I thought it was pretty unique myself and it looks just like the one on the flyer I posted.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Other pics that are a little bit more clear.  Oh and forgot included are photos of seat and it has a "G" and not a "C"


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 20, 2011)

1973rx3 said:


> I thought it was pretty unique myself and it looks just like the one on the flyer I posted.




The 1950 Colson Imperial trike I have has this exact same style expander gooseneck - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...al-Tricycle-Project&highlight=colson+imperial

I'd be interested in that metal seat with a "C" on it. I would have thought this bike would have a small Troxel springer seat similar to the chain drive and other trikes.

EDIT: What timing! We both posted about the seat the same minute! I'll bet the seat came off a Garton trike or sidewalk bike.

Dave


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> The 1950 Colson Imperial trike I have has this exact same style expander gooseneck - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...al-Tricycle-Project&highlight=colson+imperial
> 
> I'd be interested in that metal seat with a "C" on it. I would have thought this bike would have a small Troxel springer seat similar to the chain drive and other trikes.
> 
> ...




That is one bad ass trike!  I'm pretty sure i don't have the correct seat because wood was used as filler to tighten seat in place.  What do you have to trade for the seat?


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 20, 2011)

1973rx3 said:


> That is one bad ass trike!  I'm pretty sure i don't have the correct seat because wood was used as filler to tighten seat in place.  What do you have to trade for the seat?




Sorry about that...guess that was the wrong choice of words on my part. I posted that before your pictures showed up and meant I'd be interested in seeing what the metal seat with a "C" looked like. I was just over on the tricyclefetish site checking out Gartons, and some of the ones pictured have the same metal seat.

This 20" Troxel seat on ebay is kind of pricy, but it would be pretty close to what the bike originally had: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Bicycle...306?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfcdc404a

I bought one of them from him a few months back for the $95 price. YIKES!!!:eek:

Dave


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> Sorry about that...guess that was the wrong choice of words on my part. I posted that before your pictures showed up and meant I'd be interested in seeing what the metal seat with a "C" looked like. I was just over on the tricyclefetish site checking out Gartons, and some of the ones pictured have the same metal seat.
> 
> This 20" Troxel seat on ebay is kind of pricy, but it would be pretty close to what the bike originally had: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Bicycle...306?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfcdc404a
> 
> ...




Don't worry about that Dave.   Also I should have a kids troxel laying around for my bike I just have to find it.  Do you have a picture of a Gartons or a link.  I have a PAL trike also, well I think thats what there called.  It's stashed somewhere with all my junk.  I don't do trikes even though I like them, I'll definitely be selling or trading the PAL someday.  Dave can you get me a closeup of the rims on your colson trikes so I can compare to ones on bike(puncture proof style rims).  Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's the link to the Garton page on tricyclefetish: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/garton.php?osCsid=ef34a97190f9995e540c5130ce2f412a

I'll try to get some close up photos of the Colson rims for you by this weekend.

Dave


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> Here's the link to the Garton page on tricyclefetish: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/garton.php?osCsid=ef34a97190f9995e540c5130ce2f412a
> 
> I'll try to get some close up photos of the Colson rims for you by this weekend.
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave, I'm looking forward to those pics!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't know how useful these photos are, they are the best I could do while holding my old digital together. It's literally coming apart while I'm trying to shoot pics:










If you need something specific to show up in the photo, let me know and I'll attempt a better shot this coming weekend. That's about the only time I'm home in daylight hours and have time to do stuff outside the house this time of year.

Dave


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 27, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> Don't know how useful these photos are, they are the best I could do while holding my old digital together. It's literally coming apart while I'm trying to shoot pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool deal!  Thanks Dave, those rims are identical to those on bike and similar to ones on my Columbia 16" .  Hopefully someone will be able to help me out with info on front sprocket and fenders.  LuisGT


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anybody else out there with any info on this bike?


----------

